# Goldberg vs. HHH



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

What do you think McMahon is going to do with them? Keep HHH the champ and do away with Goldberg or have Goldberg win the championship finally? I believe they will let Goldberg win the championship to keep him around. Any other thoughts?


----------



## pknox (Sep 19, 2003)

That makes sense, as didn't Goldberg just sign a pretty big contract not that long ago?


----------



## Kroy (Sep 20, 2003)

I think we are all getting a little of HHH. He's due for a vacation.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 20, 2003)

They need to get rid of him (HHH) and his two wrestling moves.
Bob:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *They need to get rid of him (HHH) and his two wrestling moves.
> Bob:asian: *



I agree and nor have I been much of a fan of his. Flair needs to retire, Hogan needs to retire, or go train people at the training centers if they just can't get out of the business. I'm sure McMahon must pay them well enough to do that.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *They need to get rid of him (HHH) and his two wrestling moves.
> Bob:asian: *



He had two moves? I must have missed one.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What do you think McMahon is going to do with them? Keep HHH the champ and do away with Goldberg or have Goldberg win the championship finally? I believe they will let Goldberg win the championship to keep him around. Any other thoughts? *



You've finally come around to your senses. It's Goldberg' all the way! He's the baddest man on the planet


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You've finally come around to your senses. It's Goldberg' all the way! He's the baddest man on the planet *



From above comment; see locker room.:rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Sep 20, 2003)

HHH Sucks 
They need to get rid of him (HHH) and his two wrestling moves.
Bob



are you on something? im not a big fan of HHH but he is light years ahead of goldberg and i still dont get why they signed him all he can do is spear snarl and give the jack hammer. goldberg is a joke and has been since wcw. that elimination chamber match was a joke. they must have hired vince russo back for the writing of that match. if they let goldberg have the title it will be the biggest mistake they have made in a long time. as for flair and hogan. they need to go train people or retire. by the way where the hell is hogan? and did anyone see that joke of an ironman match with angel and lesnar?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 21, 2003)

I would like to see more titty and *** matches with the fine ladies of WWE. HHH is a turd in the toilet. Flush him.
Bob:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *HHH Sucks
> They need to get rid of him (HHH) and his two wrestling moves.
> Bob
> ...



That's it, YOUR NEXT!:soapbox:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I would like to see more titty and *** matches with the fine ladies of WWE. HHH is a turd in the toilet. Flush him.
> Bob:rofl: *



Finally, another MA with my good thoughts!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Sep 21, 2003)

"I would like to see more titty and *** matches with the fine ladies of WWE. HHH is a turd in the toilet. Flush him.
Bob"

i agree completely with the first sentence but the second one no... i think he should give up the title to someone but not goldberg. HHH has his place there he is a great heal.


"That's it, YOUR NEXT!"

alright! BROTHER!!!! bring it on. cage match next monday night in the garden


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *...by the way where the hell is hogan?  *



I thought he was Mr. America on thursday nights. 



> and did anyone see that joke of an ironman match with angel and lesnar?



Yes, 
And thank god I didn't watch all 60 minutes of it.:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I would like to see more titty and *** matches with the fine ladies of WWE. *



I agree whole heartedly.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's it, YOUR NEXT!:soapbox: *



I see you are still making friends everywhere you go.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I see you are still making friends everywhere you go. *



Yep, I'm the " new self" appointed  Ambassador of Kenpo!


----------



## pknox (Sep 21, 2003)

Unfortunately, I don't think HHH or Goldberg are able to fill the void left by the Rock, and that's the real problem.  Both are talented physically, but I don't think either one can work a storyline like the Rock can.  While I respect both of these guys for what they can do with their bodies, HHH is basically a cheap copy of Superstar Billy Graham in my eyes, and while Goldberg is cool, his "berzerker" schtick gets old after a while.  

As long as Rock is doing movies, the WWE will only have him part time, and I think that's going to hurt them in terms of story development.  The guy can really work a crowd, and is great whether he's a face or a heel.  Perhaps if Stone Cold is able to get a more active physical role it may get better, but I don't think that will happen either (is his neck still screwed?).  I thought they would do something with Goldberg and Stone Cold together, but I don't know about that either -- I think Vince is grasping at straws.

Oh, and by all means, more T&A, especially if it's Trish, Stacy, or Torrie.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Unfortunately, I don't think HHH or Goldberg are able to fill the void left by the Rock, and that's the real problem.  Both are talented physically, but I don't think either one can work a storyline like the Rock can.  While I respect both of these guys for what they can do with their bodies, HHH is basically a cheap copy of Superstar Billy Graham in my eyes, and while Goldberg is cool, his "berzerker" schtick gets old after a while.
> 
> As long as Rock is doing movies, the WWE will only have him part time, and I think that's going to hurt them in terms of story development.  The guy can really work a crowd, and is great whether he's a face or a heel.  Perhaps if Stone Cold is able to get a more active physical role it may get better, but I don't think that will happen either (is his neck still screwed?).  I thought they would do something with Goldberg and Stone Cold together, but I don't know about that either -- I think Vince is grasping at straws.
> ...



Can't argue about that one. No one can carry a story line like the "Rock!"


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, I'm the " new self" appointed  Ambassador of Kenpo! *



Those are some pretty big shoes to have on.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

well goldberg won but who knows how long he will  be champ for I missed raw but I hate both of them they need to fire HHH he had his real bacholr party last week some time soon he is realy getting married to stephine. I hope the get a diorce and he has to leave the wwe I hate him why the kept him champ so blows my mind.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Those are some pretty big shoes to have on. *



I need a new challenge in life, and since nobody else wants it...........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *well goldberg won but who knows how long he will  be champ for *



Excellent, I missed yesterday's show.



> they need to fire HHH


Agreed.



> he had his real bacholr party last week some time soon he is realy getting married to stephine.



I can't believe that. She is a real hot piece of tail just can't believe she's with him.:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I need a new challenge in life, and since nobody else wants it........... *



I guess there's always a job for someone.


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Excellent, I missed yesterday's show.
> *



I saw it, not bad -- Goldberg speared Bischoff early in the show, and was slated to defend against Y2J in the final match.  Bischoff appointed himself "outside referee", and stood outside the ring apron.  When the time came for Goldberg to pin Jericho, Bischoff pulled the ref out of the ring.  Goldberg went to kill Bischoff, and Y2J hit him below the belt.  Bischoff went down to count the pinfall, and at that point Stone Cold came out, pulled Bischoff out of the ring and decked him.  Goldberg jackhammered Y2J, and the real ref came back in and counted Jericho out.

Evidently Stone Cold violated something by "not being provoked", so they'll probably try and suspend him, strip away his co-GM role, or something -- perhaps they're finally bringing him and Goldberg together.

Oh, and yes - I've always thought Steph was grade A tail -- even before her surgical "enhancement."


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Oh, and yes - I've always thought Steph was grade A tail -- even before her surgical "enhancement."  *



I 2nd that!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Oh, and yes - I've always thought Steph was grade A tail -- even before her surgical "enhancement."  *



Hey, I kinda like the enhancement.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hey, I kinda like the enhancement. *



Hush, you're married with 3 little ones!


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hush, you're married with 3 little ones! *



He's married, not dead.  I've got four, and I'm sure as heck gonna look.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hush, you're married with 3 little ones! *



Yeah.........well.............um...........Stephanie is hot and I'm gonna look at her when she is on thursday night.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *He's married, not dead.  I've got four, and I'm sure as heck gonna look.   *



Right on! Otherwise might as well have our eyes burned out.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Right on! Otherwise might as well have our eyes burned out. *



You will as soon as your wife reads your posts!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You will as soon as your wife reads your posts! *



She will roll her eyes and say that is typical me.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *She will roll her eyes and say that is typical me. *



And when you go to ride your bike, the tires will have been slashed.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *And when you go to ride your bike, the tires will have been slashed. *



Had that happen before.:shrug:


----------

